# oh no i ve done it again



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

I am on day 11 of 2ww i have been tested every couple of days since et i know i shouldn't and i am stupid . But i have been testing with ovulation wee sticks as i have hundreds of them lol.  I have read they pick up the same pregnancy hormone. my ovulation wee sticks test for LH and this hormone is very similar to the pregnancy one. Every test had said negative i know the one i did very early i doubted but i should have some preggie hormones if i am pregnant ?? I had my transfer last sat but i am at the Lister and they say test 14 days from ovulation. Can any one give me some advice cos i haven't got a clue thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Jaime,

Couldn't read your post and not reply but not sure I can be much help. I wasn't aware that ovulation tests are transferable for pregnancy tests   (I do love the frugal use of the ovulation tests though - and I guess we are in a credit crunch  ) I would suggest if you really can't hold out for a few more days then do a pt but if you can - hold out for a few more days as your hormone levels may not be present just yet.

Good luck with the testing  

Natalie x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Natalie i think i will wait xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Jaime - the ovulation sticks do work but only when you have high enough levels to pick it up...so prob not on day 11 of 2WW - they are just not sensitive enough I don't think....

we all do it, but do try and hold out to day 14 and test with a proper preg test then...(saying that I'm on day 7 of my 2WW but was 5 day transfer and I'm quite sure I won't be taking my own advice about waiting to day 14!!)

Wishing you all the very best, hope you get a BFP on test day  
Suitcase
x


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck to you both and hoping you both get a BFP  

Natalie x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks suitcase good luck with your 2ww and lets hope we all get our bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

i read this thread a few weeks ago, and remember thinking i will try using the opk as a pg test if i havent bought any pg tests, as i have so many.

My af is a couple of days late, and i decided to use the opk. Ive got a positive result.

Does that mean it really could be a bfp? I wont get chance to buy a pg test until tomorrow.
Any help would be lovely.

jennie


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Jennie78 hope it's really a BFP for you      

Must be a lucky thread well done Jaimex who started the thread   

Siobhan x


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm on day 11 and really want to test ... I'm not sure I'm going to be able to wait until Thursday.  I don't have any symptoms so i doubt I'll get a BFP...

Good luck to you all!


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Kerryann,

I had no symptoms at all before my BFP and now i am 9 weeks pregnant with twins - so stay positive   

Jennie - hope that does mean a BFP for you!  

Natalie x


----------



## jennie78 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all  

Well ive just done a proper pg test ( clearblue digital), and it really is a BFP.

Im so shocked and so happy. I never thought it would happen. 

So the opk do serve as pg tests.


----------



## Kerryann S (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations Jennie....  there is hope for me yet.


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Congratulations Jennie, thats wonderful news!!! 
Take care
deliadoll
x


----------



## NatalieW (Dec 10, 2008)

Congratulations Jennie

      

Natalie x


----------



## mooo (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh dear
I went and bought a HPT and did it this am on day 7 post ET. As emby (only one) was 2d at ET I think that makes me day 9..... not even the slightest hint of a postitive line.

Am I too early by far here?? Trying to find anyone whos done an early test and got BFN to go onto BFP on OTD!

x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

With my first pg I tested on day 11 (dpo) and got BFN then tested on day 12 and got a BFP!  Hoping the same thing will happen this time as I got a BFN on day 12 (Tuesday).  Gonna wait til tomorrow to test again as I'm too scared.

Good luck!
p x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi pippi
well then.........................................

sam


----------



## Carrie D (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm in the same boat as Mooo. Have tested early (but only one day) and got the dreaded BFN. Out of curiosity, I've set up a poll asking who has received a BFN that later turns out to be a BFP. If you'd like to take it, it's in the voting area. Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180573.0

Lots of love and babydust,

Carrie D x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Hope you have tested too early and it changes to a bfp.    

I am 12 weeks preganant and got my nucal scan (dont know if i have spelt that right ) on the 6th april i am so scared and excited all in one .

love jaime xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Yay!!  The magic 12 weeks!  Good luck with the scan xx


----------

